# HU Collectors - Panasonic Japan decks



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't know much about Panasonic HUs, but these look like they might be pretty rare. Japan models, but the Tube in the front would be so cool just to look at when on. 

PANASONIC CQ-TX5500D VACUUM TUBE CAR CD MP3 DSP STEREO | eBay

PANASONIC CQ-VX5500D CAR DOUBLE DIN CD MD DSP STEREO | eBay


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone have any experience with that CQ-VX5500D head unit? I kind of like the way it looks...


----------



## chargedtaco (Feb 27, 2008)

Beautiful to look at no doubt...but I really thought it's looks is all it had going for it (bottlehead) regardless of the results of the shootout done years back. Can I say, listening with your eyes....


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

chithead said:


> Anyone have any experience with that CQ-VX5500D head unit? I kind of like the way it looks...


I run one in my truck! Not just all looks either! Up there with McIntosh and Denon as one of the greatest all time SQ head units. Mine has also been modified by MattR and has an upgraded vacuum tube.....NICE!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

The tube is coupled with the amplifier of the unit and not the cd transport or else I would give it a try


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Hmmm I was actually eyeballing the other unit, without the tube.


----------



## creed (May 23, 2005)

Am using the Japan domestic unit (TX-5500D); it beats my Alpine 9855 any day any time...very sweet HU...


----------



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

mmhmm, so very beautiful


----------

